# Another first bacon try



## realtorterry (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi guys, i was finally able to get my hands on some pork belly. It's about 5 lbs & I'm going to cut it in three to try a few different flavors. I'm gonna use pops brine with Craig's method " bacon the easy way " I don't have a 5 gallon bucket or the room, what I do have is a large bus tray with lid & im hoping the will work for the brine? I've never tried belly bacon yet so I'm gonna leave the skin on two pieces to see which way I like it?  Im gonna do one with CBP, one with Maple Syrup & one with garlic/onion. Hoping for any advise in case I'm doing something wrong?













image.jpeg



__ realtorterry
__ Mar 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ realtorterry
__ Mar 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ realtorterry
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2016)

Instead of using a bucket for the brine, just use a 2 1/2 gallon zip lock bag. I zip them up getting all the air out, then twist the top & tie it so there is no chance of leaking

.













2-21-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 27, 2016






Also here is a great video on how to skin a belly.



Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up Al, I alway forget about those ziplock bags being so big. After cutting the belly in three it fit perfectly in a large stock pot l, similar to yours in the pick, with a gallon of water & the cure. So I just used that.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow now I'm wondering, is there any reaction when curing in a adonized stock pot?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

Did you put it in a zip lock bag first?

If not I think it needs to be in a non-reactive container.

Walmart has those 2 1/2 gallon bags.

Al


----------

